# Do you know how to match this texture.



## jjylctx1991 (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Njene (Jun 5, 2021)

The gray picture looks like thinned down drywall compound rollled on with a paint roller

The red picture looks to me like thinned down compound mud with a little bit of texture powder mixed in and rolled on


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

Paint mixed with sand.


----------



## 5star (Sep 9, 2021)

jjylctx1991 said:


> View attachment 41678
> View attachment 41679


ive done that with a roller and very wet texture with sand in it. spray it thin/wet and take a roller cover across it.


----------

